# Video: Catching up with Leena Gade of Audi Sport, 24 Hours before the 24 Hours



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Having just recently become the first woman to win Le Mans as lead engineer of a racing team, Leena Gade has solidly placed herself on the radar of more than just Audi enthusiasts. Being an engineer at a team like Audi doesn't hurt either, where her colleagues like Howden Haynes and Brad Kettler take on more of a known rule than their counterparts at other teams.

Fourtitude caught up with Gade following her team's snaring of pole position but ahead of their outright win at Le Mans. We had a chance to pepper her with questions and learn more about what makes her tick. Know who she'd most like to take a lap around Le Mans with, what racing team her sister works for or to whom and what she draws her leadership style? Watch below and find out.


----------

